# Funny things your teachers say...



## Tasha (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok...so how many of us have teachers who say things that you can't help but laugh at? I'm sure that happens a lot to people who are studying in places like Pakistan where, let's face it, most of our teachers' English *isn't* perfect. So let's share some things heard from teachers or even students that had you trying to keep yourself from keeling over and having a hernia from laughing!!! #laugh

-The other day during a lecture, a girl asked the teacher a question. After answering the question, the teacher started looking through her lecture notes and said, *"Where were I?"

-*When everybody in class started laughing after the teacher gave us a funny example of some of the cases you may see she said, "This is not joke."

_"Both the three of you get out!"

_"He was a young chap..."


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

"what a nonsense!"

"believe you me! i will not spare you!"


hehe


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

my chem tutor has a cockney accent..so when im in trouble (which is alot these days) he says "saydia ur jucked" which is a polite way of sayin ur effed..u know the F word 

oh n he calls me MUSH...hmmm


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

a class fellow of mine lost his ring in a play ground.i asked him what he was looking for

he replied " i lost my finger"


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

"come on tellllllllll, you know answer is 1,4 dicarboxylic acid"


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

LMAO ahahahhahaha


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I like how they pronounce Hippocrates as "hypocrite" in Pakistan. Or "Mr. Johnston" as "Mr. John-Sta-nO"


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

.. or the ever so popular.. number first.. number second.. number third.. hah


----------



## Tasha (Nov 26, 2007)

The other day during a forensics test I was trying to help my friend out on the test because she has a supply and didn't study for it. One of the teachers spotted us from the other side of the lecture theater. We saw her too so we stopped. Anyway, so then she walks all the way over to where we were sitting and says, "If you don't do your own work i will KILL you!!!" So then I turned to her with a shocked #shocked look on my face and so she says, "err.. I will kick you out from class!!".....i guess sometimes teachers just go a little bit overboard with the threats. #happy


"It is neither this norther that..."#laugh#rofl


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

"Uhhhhhhh Mr. You stand up!"
"who will clean the problem'
" Meethane"
" Meerakul' instead of miracle

hahaaaa


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

the portions of the skool (skul) are.....
lmao


----------



## spideybug (Dec 13, 2006)

One of the most famous, or should I say _infamous_, quotes here at NMC came from a Physiology demonstrator. The subject was Action Potential, Tetany, etc., and this is what he said about the plateau (which he pronounced as pla-too) on the graph, "A plateau is a valley between two mountains!" You had to be there, it was so hilarious! You'd be pissing your pants with laughter right now if you had been. Then every time people would walk past him in the halls they would start mumbling "plateau, plateau"! 

Here are some from our Behavioral Sciences lectures:

"During Pavlov's experiment, he used to _bell the ring_."

"When anything does not make anything, it is a neutral response."

"No-one should be afraid of chicken wings." (referring to a person's abnormal and irrational fear, a.k.a. _phobia_).


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

hahah me and taimur have some good ones right out of the first few days of KE.

"Meestir You! Stand up!" -- our histology teacher calling on kids to answer questions.

"Both of you three, stand up and come down!"

"Leukemia can be caused by radiation resulting from a nuclear explo-yun"


----------



## Acidian (Jan 23, 2008)

On the first day histology lecturer (Pakistani): "I ave the unfortunite pleasure of teaching you Istology".

Our Physiology lecturer tends to ask question and then point and some in the class (we are 80 students) and says "You!" and then someone starts to answer and he quickly interrupts "No not you. You! The one on the right 2 desks behind".


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

you guys mite not find this funny but Smeer sure will

"Zhonoola Okloodun!" hahahahahahah omg man!

oh yeah.
today our cell physio teacher goes'
"It occurs in male boys'
hehe


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

taimur said:


> "Zhonoola Okloodun!" hahahahahahah omg man!


HAHA!!! Yea all the guys make fun of that so much because of how weirdly one of our anatomy professors says it! It's really hysterical


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

blood cells are trapped in the Supuleen


----------



## Tasha (Nov 26, 2007)

lol..supuleen... the other day in class the teacher was sayin spleen n i thought she said stain n i wrote stain in my journal.. then i had to correct it after i saw spleen written in other girls' journals...


----------



## ezabel (Oct 24, 2007)

one of our biochem demonstrator while explaining a prac said,'u will see with ur hands'............oh god!!!#laugh 
n one of our histo sir use to say,when he wants to point sum1 who is wearing glasses,'hey u glasses'n if a girl with black dupata,'u miss black dupata'
n during first year the topic he taught the whole year was the bone n cartilage.he wud bring the slides n look for a student to explain,who will simply read aloud the labelings!
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuph yeh teachers!!


----------



## Tasha (Nov 26, 2007)

Today in the pharma lecture the teacher called on a random girl n asked her a question...so she tried to answer it as best as she cud but the teacher was like, "no....FOOLISH!!!!" #laugh


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

LOL! LMFAO ROFL!

hehe,

"Dont talk in front of my back!" lol!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

taimur said:


> "Dont talk in front of my back!" lol!


lol that sounds familiar, who said it?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

Smeer said:


> lol that sounds familiar, who said it?


 
Dude we got a substage tommorow!
get off the net and study


----------



## Tasha (Nov 26, 2007)

Yesterday our microbiology teacher was telling us about how fascinated she used to be with the names of the organisms and how when she was learning them for the first time she was planning on naming her kids Shigella and Salmonella if they were girls and Proteus and Pseudomonas if they were boys. #eek#rofl#laugh


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

This thread is INCREDIBLE!!!!

Once our teacher was explaining the disease resulting from iodine deficiency known as 'goiter'

She asked me...
And i cudnt remember the name of the disease
She said

"Telllll...goieeter...u no know?!!"

And i soo wanted to say " i 'NO' know ma'am"


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

''Is her sound visible?''


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Hillarious posts!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

funny.......... hahahaha...........:woot::woot::woot::woot::woot: like my physics teacher style of speaking like beta ummmmmmm ye na ummmmmmm ap smajhnay ki koshish karain uhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm............


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

our english teacher once said A pa lled rather than apalled as a whole. im searching the word in the book and wn i found it i gave outa roar of laughter in front of my teacher. bechari was so sweet rather than scolding she got more confused!! 
nd our chem teacher...
benzene jo hai na has jo hai na six jo hai na sigma bonds jo hai na in jo hai na benzene ring jo hai na!! :woot:


----------

